# Por fin, Flash Player 10 de 64 bits para Linux

## ekz

Que me levanto y leyendo mis feeds me topo con esto:

Por fin, Flash Player 10 de 64 bits para Linux

 :Shocked: 

Saludos

----------

## Stolz

Lo veo y no lo creo, ya era hora. Después del ridículo que han hecho tardando 5 años y medio en sacarlo yo ya había perdido la esperanza.

----------

## Coghan

De pronto ya ha creado la entrada en Bugzilla: 247200.

Veremos que tardan en colgar un ebuild.

----------

## bontakun

es q es para celebrarlo... 

saludos

----------

## diegoto

ohhh siii!!..

----------

## sefirotsama

Ya era hora... por fin

----------

## johpunk

excelente  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ekz

¿Alguien ya lo probó? Ya está el ebuild disponible en el árbol de portage, hardmasked eso sí. 

Justo en un par de horas me voy de viaje por toda la semana, no podré probarlo hasta mi regreso >.<

Saludos!!

----------

## Coghan

Pues sí, me he puesto a ello y de entrada con youtube sin problemas, pantalla completa va bien. No noto diferencias, la verdad, pero ya vendrán los entendidos a explicarnos las diferencias.

----------

## demostenes

Pues estupenda noticia, ya he quitado el mozilla-firefox-bin de mi "mundo", y ahora sí, a 64 bits salvo los wincodecs de los eggsss..  :Smile: 

He estado viendo bastante bien "la frontera azul" y por tanto a los héroes del Liang Shan Po.   :Cool: 

----------

## el_Salmon

He leido opiniones para todos los gustos. Hay gente dice que le va peor que con nspluginwrapper, otros que va a igual o algo mas rapido... ¿lo habeis probado?

----------

## gringo

yo sólo he notado que tira algo mas de cpu ( a ojo, no tengo números) y me parece que la calidad de video es un poco peor.

Pero por lo demás, yo es el que uso, ya podían todas las alphas ser asi  :Wink: 

mis dos céntimos de euro ...

----------

